# New Member...hello



## nine9mmisforme33 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello...I'm looking to trade my smith & wesson 9mm. I recently got my permit and such..This gun is too heavy to be a carry gun...I really dont like glocks....my question is...what do you think about Kahr 9mm or possibly a skyy. Both of these guns are light weight. I have read reviews on both, and they both seem to have people that like em, and dislike em...what are your thoughts ?...thanks, Jessie


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome.....did you look at the thread started by cclaxton on Kahr's ????????????


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome......you don't say what S&W model you have now?......JJ


----------



## nine9mmisforme33 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi guys, No I havent seen his post..But I will look after this.... Its model # 915. Thanks, jess.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What don't you like about Glocks? A Kahr is very similar to Glock in it's operation. If the grip is too large that's one thing, it it's something else the Kahr might not be a good option.


----------

